# Seachem Flourish Refrigeration- Why?



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

They recommend refrigeration,but do not require it.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

My tanks love a cold beverage every now and then.


----------



## kittytango (May 7, 2008)

I have the same problem I always for get to use it, or put it back after using it! it is such a pain....


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

It can get a little moldy sometimes if it isn't kept cold. According to Seachem, you can just skim the mold from the top and it isn't dangerous to the tank. I don't use Flourish anymore, but when I did I just kept a small bottle of it near my tanks and kept the larger bottle in the fridge. Now that I mix my own trace mixture I still do the same to prevent the same mold issues.

Dave


----------



## kittytango (May 7, 2008)

i don't like the idea or using anything with mold on it for my tank......


----------



## Trag672 (Mar 2, 2008)

Keep a mini frig downstairs....


----------



## vance71975 (Jun 4, 2008)

Trag672 said:


> Keep a mini frig downstairs....


Man if i did that it would be loaded with beer!


----------



## TLH (Apr 20, 2008)

vance71975 said:


> Man if i did that it would be loaded with beer!


Sounds like a good excuse to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Manda99 (Apr 30, 2008)

Huh. I had no idea that it liked to be refrigerated. Mine just sits in the cabinet with everything else.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

Manda99 said:


> Huh. I had no idea that it liked to be refrigerated. Mine just sits in the cabinet with everything else.


 
I have no problem with mold with my Excel. Keep it out of the sun and heat. I don't have room in my fridge anyway cause of all the beer.


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

Excel won't grow mold, but Flourish can. I would see a little mold on mine from time to time before I started keeping it cool. I emailed Seachem about it and they assured me the mold that grows on there is harmless to the aquarium, but that I should keep it cool if it bothered me. You can always do what I do with my trace element mix (which is basically what Flourish is anyhow). I add a few drops of anti-fungal medication when I am mixing it up, and that helps quite a bit. I still keep the main bottle in the fridge though.

Dave


----------



## Ishar (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for the info! I think my nitrogen might be growing a bit of mold or something... but it isn't refrigerated like the flourish is.


----------



## mollyallen1982 (Apr 25, 2021)

DaveS said:


> Excel won't grow mold, but Flourish can. I would see a little mold on mine from time to time before I started keeping it cool. I emailed Seachem about it and they assured me the mold that grows on there is harmless to the aquarium, but that I should keep it cool if it bothered me. You can always do what I do with my trace element mix (which is basically what Flourish is anyhow). I add a few drops of anti-fungal medication when I am mixing it up, and that helps quite a bit. I still keep the main bottle in the fridge though.
> 
> Dave


Great advice! Just the info I was looking for. Thank you!

ETA: Just realized this thread is from over a decade ago! Still, kudos!


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Never had a mold problem... But I definitely don't keep this in the fridge. The chemical smell from this stuff is unbelievable.


----------



## megatrev62 (Sep 26, 2014)

Very irresponsible of the company to not state in the directions that a fridge should be right beside the aquarium.


----------



## Savetheplants (May 24, 2016)

I'm looking for an all-in-one beer/fertilizer


----------



## Tiger15 (Jan 7, 2018)

The iron chelate in Flourite is gluconate, which is an organic compound derived from glucose. Since it is in liquid form and without refrigeration, gluconate is susceptible to biodegradation once the bottle is open to atmospheric contamination.


----------

